# This is for MikeVanwilder, .45, and Huntnbum



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Stand up and take a bow, 
a star is what you are


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A gold star? I think .45 deserves a brass one at the most..


----------

